# Am i crazy?



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

if possible i would like some feedback or opinions on something that i don't quite understand. I have been separated for ten months, my wife cheated on me twice. The second time i told her to leave, i needed some time to figure out if i really wanted this. At the time she cried, said how much she loved me and wanted more than anything to work it out. I wanted nothing to do with it, i just wanted to be left alone. So we agreed we needed some time apart. There was a part of me that was hoping for some miracle, thinking she was being sincere with her i love you's and im the only man she wants. Well as soon as she got out of the house she was at the clubs, going to the beach with her friends and partying it up. To this day she still tries to tell me how much she loves me and wants me. Says i don't care about her and i am turning my back on 15 years of marriage. No i didnt give her much hope when she left that we would work it out, but if you really truly loved someone, wouldnt you do everything in your power to be the person you should be for them. To this day she is still out enjoying herself at every social function around. Last thing, we have 3 kids together, split 50\50. She only seems to call me and tell me that she wants us back together when she has them.....Usually twice a month... Am i crazy?


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatherof3, your not crazy. I've been separated for ten months as well, my wife cheated, and I was married fourteen years! My nj ex has acted just like yours, must be some kind of mid life crisis. Do exactly what I did, lawyer up and go radio silence with her. The only time you should talk to her is when it concerns the children. I don't talk to my stbx, I email which seems to make her head explode sometimes! Go to dadsdivorce, in the board area is the before and after forum, go to the top and read "the list" you will find quite helpfull.


----------

